# Do You Give Oil Supplements?



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all,

I posted about this company a couple years ago and since they have made a ton of changes to their site so I wanted to give everyone a heads up.

If you give oil supplements to your dogs you know it can get expensive, especially wild alaskan salmon oil.

Check out Jedwards, they have wild alaskan salmon oil, 1 gallon for $65.00. They also sell fish oil capsules (mixed fish oils) in boxes from 5,000-6,000 softgels per box for $45.00-$135.00 a box depending on the concentration of the EPA/DHA, they also have 1200 mg softgels in a 400 count box for only $5.00.

They have lots of different types of oils, I have ordered salmon oil, olive oil, and coconut oil from them several times and really like this company.

http://www.bulknaturaloils.com/


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I give an assayed Omega 3 fish oil (assayed for DHA and EPA) because the Omega6:Omega3 in most dog foods is too high. JMO


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I give fish oil too and the E to protect the PUFAs. A search here of fish oil (I'd use the word _salmon_ because so many folks refer to fish oil in general as salmon oil) will bring up long detailed discussions of why modern diets are so unbalanced towards Omega 6s (as Nancy said), why dogs especially need their 3s to come from marine products, why salmon and the tiny fish like sardines, anchovies, etc. fish are safer (low in heavy metals), and why fish LIVER oil is not what you want.

In fact, there was a recent one, not too detailed, but pretty good. I'll find it.

I consider fish oil (and the natural E to support it) THE supplement. JMO!




eta
Oh, it was about why you give E with it:
http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f25/nutrition-questions-19528/index2.html
Post # 16


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Connie, yes I give E with - 200 IU of natural E (not DL) and do sometimes give veggie puree that is mostly spinach and carrot. I give salmon/fish oil every day and some days add some coconut oil and others add some olive oil. I feed mostly kibble but supplement with raw.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

With all that oil...they must have a case of the flaming sh^ts!


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Howard I don't give a lot, when I give coconut or olive I only give one capsule or a teaspoon of the salmon/fish oil and one teaspoon of the other oil. I am careful with the oils because my AB is a fart factory if he gets too much lol nothing worse than a 4 hour car ride with a dog excreting napalm in the backseat


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> Howard I don't give a lot, when I give coconut or olive I only give one capsule or a teaspoon of the salmon/fish oil and one teaspoon of the other oil. I am careful with the oils because my AB is a fart factory if he gets too much lol nothing worse than a 4 hour car ride with a dog excreting napalm in the backseat


You know I stopped farts and burps with Kefir. We make our own and the dogs get about a tablespoon on each meal. [I am feeding grain-free kibble]


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> With all that oil...they must have a case of the flaming sh^ts!


Oh my gosh no! We're talking supplement amounts, not a bowlful. :lol:


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Nancy, he gets Kefir sometimes, I give ProBios powder and gel and sometimes plain yogurt and lowfat cottage cheese. He doesn't fart unless he's given certain kinds of of chewies(porkhide or bullysticks) or if he gets too much fat in his diet. I mix kibbles, Canidae ALS and different grain free options with raw added in 1-3 days a week and he is very healthy. Shiny, soft, no bad breath/clean teeth and not much doggy smell.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

If you don't give any supplements (oils, vitamins etc), what typically happens?


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Faisal he's always been on them,but I can't imagine him having any problems not getting supplements. He might not be as soft and shiny or if I didn't give a probiotic he might fart a bit. The not farting is enough of a benefit for *me* that I will continue giving some form of probiotic. 

I took him to a seminar last year when he was on a pretty high fat kibble and it was pretty bad, lol .. he'd fart and you could watch people's faces pucker one by one as everybody down the line got a whiff


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> If you don't give any supplements (oils, vitamins etc), what typically happens?


That's not a question that has any kind of one-size-fits-all answer. Each one has a different purpose, even if they overlap, and each dog is individual.

Here's a brief explanation of what happens with a lack of long-chain Omega 3s:

The gist is that not providing the long-chain 3s that are deficient now in big-ag slaughter animals (as opposed to grass-fed slaughter animals and wild [hunted] animals) makes for an Omega 6-heavy diet. Hesitation about fish plays a role, too (whether it's about metal and other toxicity, unsustainability, harvest methods, problems with aquaculture, or whatever).

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/supplements-elder-17317/
Post #4 ("hormones" is in red because I used it as the search term.)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/rehab-16369/#post206396
Post #9

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/best-dry-dog-food-13878/index10.html#post167548
Post #98

A need for more Omega 3s (in this country, at least) is very widespread (JMO).

"What typically happens" when other supplements are withheld would pretty much depend on whether the individual has a deficiency without the supplement. Again, JMO.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> .... if I didn't give a probiotic he might fart a bit. The not farting is enough of a benefit for *me* that I will continue giving some form of probiotic.
> 
> .... he'd fart and you could watch people's faces pucker one by one as everybody down the line got a whiff



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You could be a spokesperson for a probiotics company. Best if the dog accompanied you and the presentations were in "person." :lol:


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

lol Connie we have video of "the wave" affect of the farts when we were training inside, pretty funny with people jumping up to open all the windows and turn a fan on .. in February


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> lol Connie we have video of "the wave" affect of the farts when we were training inside, pretty funny with people jumping up to open all the windows and turn a fan on .. in February





Ah-hahahahahahahahahahhahaha! I can totally picture "the wave."


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Very informative, thanks Connie. I am curious as I never fed any supplements. If the Omega3 is deficient, is there a test that can show this deficiency quantitatively? I mean, can it be measured? The subjective tests (soft/shiny fur, minimal farting/shedding) all pass even though I never supplemented his food.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Very informative, thanks Connie. I am curious as I never fed any supplements. If the Omega3 is deficient, is there a test that can show this deficiency quantitatively? I mean, can it be measured? The subjective tests (soft/shiny fur, minimal farting/shedding) all pass even though I never supplemented his food.



Sure it can, with a blood test.

I have to say that soft shiny fur and less farting or shedding don't really make my short list of why I provide marine sources of long-chain 3s. :lol: It's the balance between inflammation support and inflammation suppression.

BTW, "deficient" isn't exactly the term, I don't think, because the important thing is the ratio of 6s to 3s, as opposed to the absolute level of 3s.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Sure it can, with a blood test.
> 
> I have to say that soft shiny fur and less farting or shedding don't really make my short list of why I provide marine sources of long-chain 3s. :lol:
> 
> BTW, "deficient" isn't exactly the term, I don't think, because the important thing is the ratio of 6s to 3s, as opposed to the absolute level of 3s.


Perfect! what is the name of the test and what are the spec limits?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Perfect! what is the name of the test and what are the spec limits?



Well, for humans, the test of blood content of EPA and DHA is called the omega-3 index. (I think it was developed for or by Alzheimer researchers.)

I have read about a newish blood test that checks both the absolute level of 3s and the Omega 6 to Omega 3 ratio, but I don't remember (or maybe I never knew) the name of it. (ETA: I imagine a Google search will turn it up quickly. I can check tomorrow if you don't find it.)




ETA
Here's some more general info:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12442909

It's human-based but still informative.

ETA:
Don't forget if you decide to test that you will also need guidance on the results. There is not yet agreement among vets (or human doctors, for that matter) on the "perfect" 6:3 ratio. For me, it's under 5:1 (6s to 3s); for some, like Drs Foster & Smith, it's under 10:1 (6s to 3s); for a paper out of UC Chico, it's under 4:1 (6s to 3s). In other words, you'll want to read up. 

I measured it going (6s and 3s) in to derive the amount of long-chain 3s I wanted to add (for me and for the dogs).

Grizzly has a pretty simple chart on their site for measuring the present diet ratio and adjusting to what they recommend as a ratio: 5:1 (6s to 3s).


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I will check with Gnash's vet and run the test if it sounds logical + post back.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> I will check with Gnash's vet and run the test if it sounds logical + post back.





Connie Sutherland said:


> Gnash = great name :-D


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Great info Connie. I give supplements for various reasons, the fish oil/high omega 3 stuff is for the reasons already listed. I give wild game meat often (elk and deer) and grass fed lamb, beef, goat, llama, etc. and eggs from free range chickens so if I didn't give oil I doubt I'd have a problem.

I try to make sure there is variety in the dog's diet. I switched from raw when my chicken necks/backs supplier went out of business and the lady I bought rabbits from started breeding a different type of rabbits(show instead of meat) so I went back to kibble. I still get rabbits occasionally and some day want to raise flemish giants or california or new zealand white to feed as the dogs really love rabbit and I give the whole carcass including fur.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Oh my gosh no! We're talking supplement amounts, not a bowlful. :lol:


 I was wondering why the Bouvs farted so often and started to grow scales!!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

For a long time I ordered Bravo Wild Salmon Oil which was around $80. a gallon, lately I've been ordering Grizzly Salmon Oil through Amazon, I think I pay around $45. for a half gallon, (free shipping, no tax). Sounds like you have a much better deal on Salmon Oil. I will check it out when I'm ready to order next time, thanks!


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> Great info Connie. I give supplements for various reasons, the fish oil/high omega 3 stuff is for the reasons already listed. I give wild game meat often (elk and deer) and grass fed lamb, beef, goat, llama, etc. and eggs from free range chickens so if I didn't give oil I doubt I'd have a problem.
> 
> I try to make sure there is variety in the dog's diet. I switched from raw when my chicken necks/backs supplier went out of business and the lady I bought rabbits from started breeding a different type of rabbits(show instead of meat) so I went back to kibble. I still get rabbits occasionally and some day want to raise flemish giants or california or new zealand white to feed as the dogs really love rabbit and I give the whole carcass including fur.


I find that most economical to raising meat rabbits is California or New Zealand or a mix thereof. That is what I raise. I have four litters at present. The giant breeds take too long to mature out and therefore you have made a larger investment in time and food costs. I primarily feed my dogs venison as I made a hookup about 8 years ago with a local large hunting club so each season I usually get 80-90 deer carcasses. I say carcasses but usually toward the end of the season, I get everything but the backstraps. Four freezers full!!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Connie,
I checked with several co-workers today and they all took Omega3's! So I went to to a grocery store and found 1200mg capsules of fish oil 2 packs totaling 600 capsules for $20 so I got them! Now I have to figure out what to do with them!


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Denise, I have heard that while giants reach "eatable" weight pretty quickly they have too much bone. I was considering a cross but have been directed towards the Californian and NZ so I will probably go with that. This isn't something I plan to do soon, in a few years when I have everything set up. I will also be raising meat and milk goats and chickens. Isn't something I can do right now with how often I travel for training and how often I plan to be on the road trialing.

Faisal, almost my whole family and most of my friends also take some sort of Omega3 supplement or make sure to eat high omega3 foods a couple times a week. I sort of infected them with the supplement bug after they all kept asking why I take them/give them to the dogs.

Check the website I listed, 400 capsules 1200 mg 18/12 fish oil for $5.00. http://www.bulknaturaloils.com/Products/15703-fish-oil-capsules-18epa-12dha-1200mg.aspx I refer people to them all the time, been ordering from them for 3 years.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> Check the website I listed, 400 capsules 1200 mg 18/12 fish oil for $5.00. http://www.bulknaturaloils.com/Products/15703-fish-oil-capsules-18epa-12dha-1200mg.aspx I refer people to them all the time, been ordering from them for 3 years.


Gee thanks for bustin my bubble, I was thiinking I got the deal of the century! I did find a test that can determine the 3 to 6 ratio. Plan to take that test to get a baseline number and then eat capsules and re-take the test in 6 months or so to see if difference is noticeable. Will check if I can send the dog's blood too, the lab sends you a kit where you prick your finger and send them blood to analyze!


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

lol sorry  I am always looking to buy things in bulk and get pretty darn good deals


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Gee thanks for bustin my bubble, I was thiinking I got the deal of the century! I did find a test that can determine the 3 to 6 ratio. Plan to take that test to get a baseline number and then eat capsules and re-take the test in 6 months or so to see if difference is noticeable. Will check if I can send the dog's blood too, the lab sends you a kit where you prick your finger and send them blood to analyze!



Is it the Gene Smart one?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Hey Connie,
> I checked with several co-workers today and they all took Omega3's! So I went to to a grocery store and found 1200mg capsules of fish oil 2 packs totaling 600 capsules for $20 so I got them! Now I have to figure out what to do with them!


Named fish, right? Not just "fish oil"? Salmon oil, or small-fish oil (sardines, anchovies, etc.)?



PS
I use liquid, mostly because capsules in the amount I use every day between the dogs and me would get kind of ridiculous. For example, if I were giving capsules rather than liquid to the dogs, I'd be using about 10 a day (not counting me!).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> For a long time I ordered Bravo Wild Salmon Oil which was around $80. a gallon, lately I've been ordering Grizzly Salmon Oil through Amazon, I think I pay around $45. for a half gallon, (free shipping, no tax). Sounds like you have a much better deal on Salmon Oil. I will check it out when I'm ready to order next time, thanks!


When you're determining value among fish oils, one thing to look at is the % of EPA and DHA. This can vary greatly. These are why you're buying the fish oil, so a big difference between the content is a factor in determining value.

This probably isn't the place to go into EPA/DHA ratios (and in fact, the opinions among authoritative sources about which is more important still vary wildly), so I'd combine them for this comparison. (JMO)

For example, the Nordic and Carlson's I buy each contain 1300 mg EPA + DHA (combined) per teaspoon. I would take that into account if comparing it with one that might have a combined EPA + DHA content of hundreds of mgs less per teaspoon.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> When you're determining value among fish oils, one thing to look at is the % of EPA and DHA. This can vary greatly. These are why you're buying the fish oil, so a big difference between the content is a factor in determining value.
> 
> This probably isn't the place to go into EPA/DHA ratios (and in fact, the opinions among authoritative sources about which is more important still vary wildly), so I'd combine them for this comparison. (JMO)
> 
> For example, the Nordic and Carlson's I buy each contain 1300 mg EPA + DHA (combined) per teaspoon. I would take that into account if comparing it with one that might have a combined EPA + DHA content of hundreds of mgs less per teaspoon.


http://www.grizzlypetproducts.com/salmon_oil/salmon_oil.html

If I am reading the above page on the Grizzly site correctly, the max dose (4 squirts) yields 2500 milligrams EPA + DHA (combined)? I give the max dose because my dog is 85 lbs and you are supposed to give max dose to dogs 75lbs and over. So since the 4 squirts are way less than 1 tsp I should use a different salmon oil?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I've been giving at least 6 pumps of that stuff daily to my dog for almost 3 yrs, the thing about that product and others of that type is that it's hard to prove it does anything except lighten your wallet.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gerry are you talking about the small or the large bottle? Have you also been giving your dogs Vitamin E? I go according to the directions, 4 pumps from the larger bottles for dogs 75 lbs and up, mine is 85 lbs..


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I use the 32 oz bottles and give 400 iu E daily, He's always had it so it's pretty hard to say whether it does anything or not. My dog is just under 80 lbs last time I weighed him.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> http://www.grizzlypetproducts.com/salmon_oil/salmon_oil.html
> 
> If I am reading the above page on the Grizzly site correctly, the max dose (4 squirts) yields 2500 milligrams EPA + DHA (combined)? I give the max dose because my dog is 85 lbs and you are supposed to give max dose to dogs 75lbs and over. So since the 4 squirts are way less than 1 tsp I should use a different salmon oil?


What I meant was that I would include the EPA + DHA content (I just happened to mention a teaspoon because so many of the liquids not produced specifically for dogs give their info by the teaspoon) of each if I were comparing two products for value.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

ah, okay, got it and will do!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I use the 32 oz bottles and give 400 iu E daily, He's always had it so it's pretty hard to say whether it does anything or not. My dog is just under 80 lbs last time I weighed him.


Me too, I've always supplemented mine with it too.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

nothing. still the same dog.

If I don't eat a hamburger I am still the same guy if I had a taco.

i used to give fish oils, supplements etc... and I never saw any difference. high quality kibble, raw meat, tuna and mackarel, garlic and yoghurt given to my dog. 

i may be ignorant with this statement but I didn't see any difference.



Faisal Khan said:


> If you don't give any supplements (oils, vitamins etc), what typically happens?


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

yes I give fish oil supplement like salmon oil and a litle udo's choice a very good oil for dogs\\/


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> nothing. still the same dog.
> 
> If I don't eat a hamburger I am still the same guy if I had a taco.
> 
> ...


I think you are correct.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I've been giving at least 6 pumps of that stuff daily to my dog for almost 3 yrs, the thing about that product and others of that type is that it's hard to prove it does anything except lighten your wallet.


Where do you get yours and what does it run you?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

It's a buck an ounce from a dog food store, I don't buy bulk because it has to be refrigerated.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> i used to give fish oils, supplements etc... and I never saw any difference. high quality kibble, raw meat,* tuna and mackarel*, garlic and yoghurt given to my dog.
> 
> i may be ignorant with this statement but I didn't see any difference.



So you're giving your dog his fish oil "on the hoof," so to speak. 

There isn't much special for dogs in mackerel besides (I'm guessing, off the top of my head) Vitamins D and B12, both readily available elsewhere, that would make me seek it out for dog food ...... except long-chain Omega 3s from its oil content.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

About Udo's Choice and other flax oils and flax oil blends:

Udo's Choice Oil Blend contains flax oil, sunflower oil, sesame oil, medium chain triglycerides, rice germ, oat germ, bran oil, evening primrose oil, lecithin, and tocotrienol. (They also have another blend with algae-source DHA for a vegetarian's way to ingest long-chain 3s; I'm assuming here that you mean the Udo's Choice Oil Blend.)

There's nothing wrong with it, IMO -- nothing bad about it. For humans, it's a version of flax oil that has some moderately valuable added ingredients for a moderately hefty $$ increase (IMO).

Humans have an inefficient but certainly not nonexistent mechanism for converting the ALA in such sources as flax and canola to long-chain 3s. In dogs, this mechanism operates at close to zero percent. 

It provides ALA, but a lot of animals (including dogs) and in fact some humans are deficient in the desaturase enzymes that are used in the conversion of ALA to the efficiently anti-inflammatory EPA and DHA. 

Dogs need long-chain 3s to be ingested as long-chain 3s.

This paper is pretty accessible and straightforward about this conversion in humans, including its pretty big limitations. http://www.dhaomega3.org/Overview/Co...-DHA-in-Humans

(It's not what I would call an unbiased source, based on the membership of the institute, but its conclusions are widely replicated. I use it because it's so much more accessible and less mind-numbing than the research papers from which it's drawn. There are many other sources for descriptions of how non-marine plant sources [land plants, as opposed to algae] provide ALA and how ALA can be converted to long-chain 3s. Some of the least biased [not involved with manufacture or sale of Omega 3 consumer products] can be found in Alzheimer's research papers.)

Still, you can see that despite huge limitations, such sources as flax can provide to humans (through conversion) some of the extremely valuable long-chain 3s (EPA and DHA). 

But when you reduce that already low, already inefficient conversion percentage to almost zero (which is what it is in many animals, including dogs), you see that the biggest value of flax for humans (its limited but still pretty useful role as material for conversion to long-chain 3s) is lost for dogs. 

Long story short: flax, including Udo's Oil Blend, is no substitute for long-chain 3s for dogs.

The poster mentioned using it along with fish oil, of course -- not as a substitute. 

My own feeling is that it's not really worth bothering with as a supplement for dogs, but that fish oil is. JMO!


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

well, i do have to retract that statement, no more mackerel in a can since about a year ago, as it stinks to high heaven.

I stopped giving fish oils and supplements once the dog reached 18 months, a year or so ago

he does get tuna from a can about twice weekly. now, the rest is mostly raw meat (chicken and all its parts, beef), high quality kibble, yogurt and garlic. he does get leftover from dinners mixed in, like chicken soup, noodles and such.

IMO, giving fish oils and supplements to the dogs is fine of course, it can only be good for them. how good, i have no idea and don't think too much about it. like i said i haven't see any difference withh or without them.



Connie Sutherland said:


> So you're giving your dog his fish oil "on the hoof," so to speak.
> 
> There isn't much special for dogs in mackerel besides (I'm guessing, off the top of my head) Vitamins D and B12, both readily available elsewhere, that would make me seek it out for dog food ...... except long-chain Omega 3s from its oil content.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> ... I stopped giving fish oils and supplements once the dog reached 18 months, a year or so ago .... IMO, giving fish oils and supplements to the dogs is fine of course, it can only be good for them. how good, i have no idea and don't think too much about it. like i said i haven't see any difference withh or without them.


The only difference I would expect to "see" right away in a healthy dog might be shiny coat. Trust me, I am not spending fish oil money for shiny fur. 

The lumping of Omega 3s into "supplements" is of course accurate.

But for me, after a few years' worth of part-time research (meaning it's not my paying job), I see it as helping to correct a shift in the balance of EFAs we ingest in modern diets. Omega-6-heavy diets are pro-inflammation, and inflammation run amok (that is, unchecked by long-chain Omega 3s) plays either the starring role or a big supporting part in:

Allergies (atopy is a big one here, and DHA + EPA are my first weapon in the arsenal against it); even preventing atopy is being researched (with strong positive results) via supplementation of pregnant atopic bitches

Osteoarthritis

Diabetes

Colitis, IBS, and IBD

Yeast (like Malassezia pachydermatis) overgrowth

Eye disease (and poor development of the retina and visual cortex)

Ventricular arrhythmias and thromboembolisms

Some cancers (the metastasis of some cancers that are stimulated to grow by hormones supported by Omega 6 EFAs but suppressed by Omega 3s)

.... and a long list of other inflammation-triggered or inflammation-exacerbated conditions.


Even more of a list for humans because of human coronary artery disease (not a big dog problem) ...


And this is all on top of and aside from the crucial role of Omega 3s in brain development and connectivity. 


Hey, I don't sell the stuff. 

If you can get grass-fed red slaughter meat or wild meat, or if you have access to cheap low-mercury fish (I do, when the local fishers fillet their catch at the farmers' market and sell trimmings as "cat food), or if you have $1 sardines (not hard to find) or whatever .... then get cheap or "on the hoof" DHA + EPA.

Nothing I've learned in a ton of research into this (and I didn't go into it with a preconceived notion) has refuted the desirability of doing what you can to get the modern Omega-6-heavy diet balanced more to what it was for all of time until this very recent blip. 

*People and dogs. *


Again, I don't sell the stuff. I'm passing along what I've earned, not trying to get you to do or buy something to benefit me. (Although feel free .... :lol: )


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> About Udo's Choice and other flax oils and flax oil blends:
> 
> Udo's Choice Oil Blend contains flax oil, sunflower oil, sesame oil, medium chain triglycerides, rice germ, oat germ, bran oil, evening primrose oil, lecithin, and tocotrienol. (They also have another blend with algae-source DHA for a vegetarian's way to ingest long-chain 3s; I'm assuming here that you mean the Udo's Choice Oil Blend.)
> 
> ...


maybe you are right about the udo's ,mostly I use salmon olis and think that they are giving good result with a good coat,good anergi.

I will stop using Udo's to expensive anyway


----------

